# Adding some fish to the 187 gallon



## fishfreak2009 (Aug 5, 2009)

I would like to add some fish to my big tank, but I have some concerns. I would be adding them at different times, with the dascyllus going in last. These are all the fish in the tank.

2 True Percula Clownfish (a little nippy toward the next animals but not that bad)
2 Clarki Clownfish (very peaceful and slightly smaller then the percs)
1 Royal Gramma
1 Bicolor Angelfish
1 PJ Cardinal

I am looking at very hardy fish, if you get my drift. I would like to add (in this order):
9 Green Chromis (Chromis viridis)
7 Yellow Tailed Blue Damsel (Chrysiptera parasema)
1 Talbot's Damsel (Chrysiptera talboti)
5 Pink Smith Damsel (Pomacentrus smithi)
1 Hippo Tang (Paracanthus hepatus)
1 Desjardini Sailfin Tang (Zebrasoma desjardini)
7 Humbug Damsel (Dascyllus auranus)


If the humbugs don't work, I'll leave them out. Also would all these damsels live together? I would add the yellow tailed blues, talbot's, and Pink smiths at the same time.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

woah thats quiet a lot of fishes looks like you did you homework as you have a list.good luck with it and when you free can you upload the tank would love to see it ?? thanks =)


----------



## fishfreak2009 (Aug 5, 2009)

Decided not to add the dascyllus or the hippo tang. I ended up getting 7 yellow tailed blue damsels and 3 smith's damsels today. So far so good and they school marvelously.;-) My LFS is going to order me a school of green chromis and also a group of 7 talbot's damsels apparently, along with some blue chromis and chromis multilineatus, and some more PJ cardinals! :-D I guess I'm going to have alot of little fish! :-D Here's the new stock list. It may sound slightly crowded, but with the tank height and the separate areas for the schools, along with my large filter/refugium I think I'm all set. Besides 10 little chromis put out a lot less waste than a single 10 inch grouper or lionfish.

1 Bicolor Angel*
1 Royal Gramma*
5 PJ Cardinal*
2 True Percula Clownfish**
2 Clarki Clownfish**
3 Smithi Damselfish***
7 Yellowtailed Blue Damselfish*******
7 Green Chromis
5 Blue Chromis
5 Chromis multilineatus
7 Talbot's Damselfish
1 Yellow Tang
1 Desjardin's Sailfin Tang


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

better not add them all at once.the tank will get stressed out if you know what i mean.


----------



## fishesfriend (Dec 8, 2009)

How do you think your angel will like and those damselfish when the grow up. I've heard that 2 tangs are more of an issue than 3.


----------



## fishfreak2009 (Aug 5, 2009)

So far the damsels are all fine. I would not be adding the other schools at the same time. I will only be adding different species at the same time when I am adding the 2 tangs. I'm not too worried about the bicolor.


----------

